# Pauline Hanson for PM?



## nioka (14 November 2010)

Now, now no bad language please. But!!!.

 Todays poll on nine gave a result that would possibly beat both Abbott and Gillard if the same question was asked in the same manner.

Question; Do you want Pauline Hanson to return to politics?

Vote Yes.....36866   No......44154. 

 Not positive enough to get her in as PM but think about this... Pauline holding the balance of power in the senate. 

And look at it this way. The greens got their pseudo popwer because there are a lot of people that didn't want to vote for either Abbott or Gillard. That same thing looks like happening at the next election and if there is no other alternative I can see the greens getting more strength. So don't write her off as a contender and a loose cannon.

A Katter - Hanson combination.


----------



## Tink (15 November 2010)

Oh pleeease, how could you take this woman seriously...

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18791

and now

http://www.news.com.au/national/uk-...s-pauline-hanson/story-e6frfkvr-1225953243773


----------



## nioka (15 November 2010)

Tink said:


> Oh pleeease, how could you take this woman seriously...]




Some of the things she said were taken very seriously by Howard and Abbott. If they didn't take her seriously why did they go to so much trouble to have her discredited and made Australias first political prisoner.

Examples from her maiden speech:.

"I wish to comment briefly on some legal and social problems encountered by many of my constituents--problems not restricted to my electorate of Oxley. I refer to the social and famliy upheaval created by the Family Law Act and the ramifications of that Act embodied in the child support scheme. The Family Law Act, which was the child of the disgraceful Senator Lionel Murphy, should be repealed. It has brought death, misery and heartache to countless thousands of Australians. Children are treated like pawns in a crazy game of chess. The child support scheme has become unworkable, very unfair and one-sided. Custodial parents can often profit handsomely at the expense of a parent paying child support. In many cases the non-custodial parent simply gives up employment to escape the, in many cases, heavy and punitive financial demands. Governments must give to all those who have hit life's hurdles the chance to rebuild and have a future."

and
"Qantas when it sold 25% of its shares and a controlling interest to British Airways. Now this government wants to sell Telstra, a company that made a $1.2 billion profit last year and will make a $2 billion profit this year. First they want to sack 54,000 employees to show better profits and share prices. Anyone with business sense knows that you do not sell off your business assets especially when they are making money." 

and
 "I may only be a fish and chip shop lady but some of these economists need to get their heads out of the textbooks and get a job in the real world. I would not let one of them handle my grocery shopping."
and

"Immigration and multiculturalism are issues that this government is trying to address, but for too long ordinary Australians have been kept out of any debate by the major parties. I and most Australians want our immigration policy radically reviewed and that of multiculturalism abolished. I believe we are in danger of being swamped by Asians. Between 1984 and 1995 40% of all migrants coming into this country were of asian origin.They have their own culture and religion, form ghettos and do not assimilate. Of course I will be called racist but if I can invite who I want into my home, then I should have the right to have a say in who comes into my country.
and

" A truly multicultural country can never be strong or united. The world is full of failed and tragic examples, ranging from Ireland to Bosnia to Africa and closer to home, Papua New Guinea. America and Great Britain are currently paying the price."and 

"Arthur Calwell was a great Australian and Labour leader. It is a pity that there are not men of his stature sitting on the opposition benches today. Arthur Calwell said: "Japan, India, Burma, Ceylon and every new African nation are fiercely anti-white and anti one another. Do we want or need any of these people here? I am one red blooded Australian who says no and who speaks for 90% of Australians." 
and
"There is light at the end of the tunnel and there are solutions. If this government wants to be fair dinkum, then it must stop kowtowing to financial markets, international organisations, world bankers, investment companies and big business people. The Howard government must become visionary and be prepared to act, even at the risk of making mistakes."
and
 "In this financial year we will be spending at least $1.5 billion on foreign aid. We cannot be sure that this money will be properly spent as corruption and mismanagement in many of the recipient countries are legend. Australia must review its membership and funding of the UN, as it is, a little like ATSIC. on a grander scale, with huge tax-free American dollar salaries, duty free luxury cars and diplomatic status."
and 
"The World Health Organisation has a lot of medical experts sitting in Geneva while hospitals in Africa have no drugs and desperate patients are forced to seek medication on the black market. I am going to find out how many treaties we have signed with the UN, have them exposed and then call for their repudiation. The government should cease all foreign aid immediately and apply the savings to generate employment here at home."
and
"Abolishing the policy of multiculturalism will save billions of dollars and allow those from ethnic backgrounds to join mainstream Australia paving the way for a strong, united country. Immigration must be halted in the short term so that our dole queues are not added to by, in many cases, unskilled migrants not fluent in the English language.This would be one positive step to rescue many young and older Australians from a predicament which has become a national disgrace and crisis. I must stress that at this stage that I do not consider those people from ethnic backgrounds currently living in Australia anything but first class citizens, provided of course they give this country their full, undivided loyalty."
and
"The government must be imaginative enough to become involved, in the short term at least, in job creating projects that will establish the foundation for a resurgence of national development and enterprise. Such schemes would be the building of the Darwin to Alice Springs railway line, new roads and ports, water conservation, reafforestation and other sensible and practical environmental projects."
and
"Therefore I call for the introduction of national service for a period of 12 months, compulsory for males and females upon finishing year 12 or reaching 18 years of age. This could be a civil service with a touch of military training, because I do not believe we can go on living in a dream world forever and a day believing that war will never touch our lives again."
and
"The government must do all it can to reduce interest rates for business. How can we compete with Japan, Germany and Singapore, which enjoy rates of 2%, 5.5% and 3.5% respectively? Reduced tariffs on foreign goods that compete with local products seem only to cost Australians their jobs. We must look after our own before lining the pockets of overseas countries and investors at the expense of our living standards "
and
"Time is running out. We have only 10 to 15 years to turn things round. Because of our resources and our position in the world we will not have a say because neighbouring countries such as Japan, with 125 million people, China, with 1.2 billion people, India, with 846 million people, Indonesia with 178 million people, and Malaysia with 20 million people are well aware of our resources and potential. Wake up Australia before it is too late. Australians need and want leaders who can inspire and give hope in difficult times."

Surely SOME of this should be taken seriously


----------



## Happy (15 November 2010)

Well it is democratic country and one day we might even get MAJORITY (that's all we need now) to force women to wear scarfs for example, or men to grow beards.


----------



## Mofra (15 November 2010)

She doesn't want to be an immigrant in the UK because they have too many immigrants. Surely nothing else needs to be added to demonstrate her intellectual and logical abilities.


----------



## drsmith (15 November 2010)

There's only one way to look at Pauline Hanson, even if it's not true.


----------



## noco (15 November 2010)

nioka said:


> Some of the things she said were taken very seriously by Howard and Abbott. If they didn't take her seriously why did they go to so much trouble to have her discredited and made Australias first political prisoner.
> 
> Examples from her maiden speech:.
> 
> ...




Pauline Hanson made a lot of sense then and still does today.

I personally wrote to  Prime Minister John Howard at the time to sit up and take some notice of what Pauline stated. 

A hell of a lot of things she stated  has happened and is happening today.

Good on her, I hope she has success in the future. She should team up with Bob Katter.


----------



## breaker (15 November 2010)

Good on ya Noco I agree bleeding heart do gooders got us where we are today


----------



## disarray (15 November 2010)

Mofra said:


> She doesn't want to be an immigrant in the UK because they have too many immigrants. Surely nothing else needs to be added to demonstrate her intellectual and logical abilities.




you're completely missing the point mofra. she wants to go somewhere white / anglo where people accept and uphold western liberal democratic ideals and she mistakenly believed that england would fit the bill.

unfortunately many cities in europe have large immigrant ghettos in them which are no longer under the control of the central government, but instead have some transplanted foreign social and legal codes enforced up on them by the immigrants themselves. look up the 751 sensitive areas in france, or the flight of the jews from malmo or the no go areas in london.

so she's homeward bound and will most likely gather a lot of support here from people who feel like their concerns about non-western migration have been ignored by the government. as the anti-immigrant right is making large political gains in europe so the same is possible in australia.


----------



## JTLP (15 November 2010)

I didn't read all of what Nioka posted but some of what Pauline Hanson said was quite interesting. Just because society lambasts a 'crazy' character doesn't mean they don't have valid points. Definitely not for PM but i'm sure she would have some valid inputs in some parts of government/society.


----------



## son of baglimit (15 November 2010)

the problem folks isnt her list of problems this country, or any other, might have. (she says what so many people think, fine) but her ideas to fix these problems are so unworkable they are pure fantasy. and the loonies who think like her to the point of supporting her see her responses as an excuse for them to follow thru with her wishes. 

thats always the problem - the racists, the extremists, the loonies out there see her coverage as a justification for their actions.

same as any self interest group gaining media coverage - they believe it justifies their point of view. it doesnt, its just the media creating news when none exists.


----------



## IFocus (15 November 2010)

I would like to see Pauline start a fund, run a revenge case against Abbott for  for fraud and impersonating a political leader and having him locked up.

I would then vote for her


----------



## doctorj (15 November 2010)

I've actually seen Pauline Hanson in London before.  Quite ironically, she was in Chinatown...


----------



## Tink (16 November 2010)

LOL doctorj - what a classic


----------



## Logique (16 November 2010)

IFocus said:


> I would like to see Pauline start a fund, run a revenge case against Abbott for  for fraud and impersonating a political leader and having him locked up. I would then vote for her



Fair go IF. The Libs did their political duty with Ms Hanson, directing their preferences away, although not before adopting some of her policies. The same Liberal party that is preferencing Greens candidates in the Vic elections.

As for immigration, I think the looming labour and skills shortages will put paid to old prejudices. A good example is the overseas doctors in small rural towns. Another the pickers and packers in orchards and processing plants. Their communities are very glad to have them.


----------



## disarray (16 November 2010)

Logique said:


> As for immigration, I think the looming labour and skills shortages will put paid to old prejudices... Another the pickers and packers in orchards and processing plants. Their communities are very glad to have them.




what about tapping the 600,000 unemployed already here? or doing something about the 20%+ youth unemployment rate? or perhaps look a little closer at the 750,000 people receiving disability pensions?

labour shortage?


----------



## alphaman (16 November 2010)

disarray said:


> what about tapping the 600,000 unemployed already here?



We do have labour and skills shortage. Just because someone is unemployed does not mean he is employable. It's about the right person for the job, not any person.


----------



## Logique (16 November 2010)

There just aren't the Aussie doctors available and willing to work in the bush. With the orchard workers it's the same, the growers simply cannot get anyone to do these jobs.


----------



## disarray (16 November 2010)

alphaman said:
			
		

> Just because someone is unemployed does not mean he is employable. It's about the right person for the job, not any person.






			
				Logique said:
			
		

> With the orchard workers it's the same, the growers simply cannot get anyone to do these jobs.




i don't disagree on any of these points. its just frustrating that the government / bureaucracy isn't pushing training and required skill programs while making it a punish to receive unemployment benefits over the long term to break welfare dependency.

instead we follow the path of least resistance and import large numbers of foreigners (who will invariably settle in the capital cities instead of regional areas where they are needed anyway) which drives down the cost of labour, while increasing social tensions, infrastructure stress and competition for housing.

this whole "skills / labour shortage" is rubbish, the only shortage is in the foresight, planning and political will of our elected leaders and public servants.


----------



## Mofra (16 November 2010)

disarray said:


> you're completely missing the point mofra. she wants to go somewhere *white / anglo *where people accept and uphold western liberal democratic ideals and she mistakenly believed that england would fit the bill.



I think that _*is*_ the point, we are talking about someone who seems to think that skin colour is an indicator of human value, something I disagree with.

The last census data indicates that 91% of Australia is anglo-saxon - how does that gel with Hanson's speech warning us we are in danger of being "swamped by Asians"?


----------



## Mofra (16 November 2010)

alphaman said:


> We do have labour and skills shortage. Just because someone is unemployed does not mean he is employable. It's about the right person for the job, not any person.



Bingo - the unemployment rate is at near 5% anyway which is the tipping poitn for most economists as being a precurser to higher than inflation wage growth.


----------



## sails (16 November 2010)

Mofra said:


> I think that _*is*_ the point, we are talking about someone who seems to think that skin colour is an indicator of human value, something I disagree with....




I absolutely agree with you on this one, Mofra...

I travelled extensively in my younger days and met many wonderful people of all colours.  However, there are those with undesirable attitudes who can be found in every nationality.


----------



## disarray (16 November 2010)

Mofra said:


> we are talking about someone who seems to think that skin colour is an indicator of human value, something I disagree with.




are you sure its skin colour and not culture / religion / sociology?



			
				Mofra said:
			
		

> The last census data indicates that 91% of Australia is anglo-saxon - how does that gel with Hanson's speech warning us we are in danger of being "swamped by Asians"?




well they do make up around 20% of the populations of melbourne and sydney and congregate in enclaves making them highly visible in certain areas. she's not a clever woman and may have been easily startled by the concentration of <foreigners> in <ethnic enclave>

currently more than 20% of Australians were born in another country, 55% coming from non-english speaking countries in Europe, the Middle East, Asia and South America, and 20% of those coming from asia (which includes india). combined with their Australian-born children, they constitute 40% of the population. and anglo-celts only make up 74% of the population of australia, other euros 19% and around 5% asian so its not 91% anglo.

whichever way you look at the rate of growth and change in australia has been substantial yet there has been no public consultation or debate on what WE want the population and its composition and values to be. rather we get business constantly agitating for more consumers and cheaper labour and nanny state governments telling us it knows best, and apparently best is jamming as many people as possible into our capital cities while letting regional areas wither on the vine.


----------



## Mofra (16 November 2010)

disarray said:


> are you sure its skin colour and not culture / religion / sociology?



You noted skin colour in your post so you must believe it is of some relevence.



disarray said:


> well they do make up around 20% of the populations of melbourne and sydney and congregate in enclaves making them highly visible in certain areas. she's not a clever woman and may have been easily startled by the concentration of <foreigners> in <ethnic enclave>



a.  She's started by non-whites? This is someone people want in power 
b.  Just because someone isn't white, that doesn't make them a foreigner




disarray said:


> currently more than 20% of Australians were born in another country, 55% coming from non-english speaking countries in Europe, the Middle East, Asia and South America, and 20% of those coming from asia (which includes india). combined with their Australian-born children, they constitute 40% of the population. and anglo-celts only make up 74% of the population of australia, other euros 19% and around 5% asian so its not 91% anglo.



I had figures from the ABS website that said 91%. Your figures above note 74% anglo-celt + 19% "other euros", which is 93% - I assuem some "other Euros" can be disceminated further.



disarray said:


> whichever way you look at the rate of growth and change in australia has been substantial yet there has been no public consultation or debate on what WE want the population and its composition and values to be. rather we get business constantly agitating for more consumers and cheaper labour and nanny state governments telling us it knows best, and apparently best is jamming as many people as possible into our capital cities while letting regional areas wither on the vine.



We do have a say on the future direction of the country - they're called democratic elections and we (in theory) vote for the people we wish to lead the country (nevermind the fact that in recent history we tend to vote against the worst candidate or for the "least bad" candidate).

State governments are makign concerted efforts to incentivise people into regional areas - some skilled migrants have employment in regional areas as a condition of permanent or temporary residency status, and the Vic gov are trying to move departments to regional areas.

If you hinting that you'd like the Federal Government to do more to incentivise people to move to regional areas, I agree totally.


----------



## alphaman (16 November 2010)

disarray said:


> instead we follow the path of least resistance and import large numbers of foreigners (who will invariably settle in the capital cities instead of regional areas where they are needed anyway) which drives down the cost of labour, while increasing social tensions, infrastructure stress and competition for housing.



I don't think Australian Bureau of Statistics has shown cost of labour going down. But even if cost has gone down, it's not necessarily a bad thing. I mean we could always legislate to overpay everyone, but I doubt that would actually do the economy any good.





disarray said:


> shortage is in the foresight, planning and political will of our elected leaders and public servants.



That's always been the case, but as a trader I've come to accept that it's difficult to have reliable foresight, so I'm not going to blame the politicians on this. For the same reason I never expect much of the policymakers, in fact I prefer that they do less. I think it's illogical to expect governments to correct every problem in our society, knowing governments are generally incompetent.


----------



## Julia (16 November 2010)

disarray said:


> this whole "skills / labour shortage" is rubbish, the only shortage is in the foresight, planning and political will of our elected leaders and public servants.



Agree.



Mofra said:


> a.  She's started by non-whites? This is someone people want in power



(Presume the above is meant to be "startled"?)
Let's not get carried away.  This thread is the first I've heard of Ms Hanson for ages.  Have seen nothing in the media about anyone wanting her to be involved in politics again, let alone be PM, which is quite laughable.
Perhaps she has stated such an attention, but perhaps too, the media has finally ceased to find her interesting.
If so, thank goodness.


----------



## Happy (10 March 2011)

Guess what?
She is back!

Pauline put her hand up for Senate election in NSW

Predicably her person was discredited by comments from Labor, Liberal and Greens Party.

Yet, Channel 7 phone poll run to midnight yesterday brought response that 86% of people who took part in survey said that they would vote for Pauline Hanson should they be in a position to vote for her.

Who is out of touch?

Why nobody talks openly about what she says?

Our politicians well know that France, Germany and Great Britain have sizeable problems with incompatible groups of residents, yet they pretend that nothing like that happens here.

Interesting what the outcome will be?


----------



## nulla nulla (11 March 2011)

It could be a money spinner for her. Apparantly if she acheives a certain number of votes (although not elected) she is "reimbursed" a sum in proportion to the number of votes she receives by the Electoral Commission toward the campaign expenses whether or not that much was spent. Her last tilt for a seat was reported in the media as netting her approx $200k.


----------



## Tink (11 March 2011)

You have hit the nail on the head there Nulla Nulla -- the $$$$. She has to cash in somehow.

What happened to her UK move or was that just to get her name in the paper?

Looks like she is moving to Sydney, not Melbourne : )


----------



## Logique (11 March 2011)

Yep. Am I wrong in surmising that QLD has no upper house?

So she blows in to NSW. The Legislative Council is an 8 year sinecure with a pension at the end, and nothing like the pressure of the the Lower House.

Sit on a few committees, keep your head down, rake in the salary and perks.

An opportunist, one of many standing on 26 March, all of them excited by the power the independents fell into at the federal level.


----------



## macca (11 March 2011)

Logique said:


> Yep. Am I wrong in surmising that QLD has no upper house?
> 
> So she blows in to NSW. The Legislative Council is an 8 year sinecure with a pension at the end, and nothing like the pressure of the the Lower House.
> 
> ...




Sounds like most of the pollies in the upper house to me


----------



## macca (11 March 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> It could be a money spinner for her. Apparantly if she acheives a certain number of votes (although not elected) she is "reimbursed" a sum in proportion to the number of votes she receives by the Electoral Commission toward the campaign expenses whether or not that much was spent. Her last tilt for a seat was reported in the media as netting her approx $200k.




Same rules apply to all runners, the major parties reap millions, why shouldn't every one be treated by the same rules


----------



## IFocus (11 March 2011)

Ideal scenario is Pauline gets elected, starts a slush fund and gets Abbott arrested and jailed.


----------



## Logique (11 March 2011)

macca said:


> Sounds like most of the pollies in the upper house to me



She would be in celebrated company no doubt. Macca, my commiserations to you as a fellow sufferer of living in NSW, I hope 26th March brings you some joy.


----------



## Logique (11 March 2011)

IFocus said:


> Ideal scenario is Pauline gets elected, starts a slush fund and gets Abbott arrested and jailed.



Now don't be like that IF, the Right have done their duty with Ms Hanson, what have you lot done about (Prime Minister) Brown and (Deputy) Milne?  Sorry if a bit sharp, feeling a  bit crabby on the Friday afternoon of a down week for the indexes.


----------



## nulla nulla (11 March 2011)

IFocus said:


> Ideal scenario is Pauline gets elected, starts a slush fund and gets Abbott arrested and jailed.




History repeating itself. lol. We should be so fortunate.


----------



## IFocus (11 March 2011)

Logique said:


> Now don't be like that IF, the Right have done their duty with Ms Hanson, what have you lot done about (Prime Minister) Brown and (Deputy) Milne?  Sorry if a bit sharp, feeling a  bit crabby on the Friday afternoon of a down week for the indexes.




Yet understand I am in draw down too, soon to go short on any rebound failure.

Lots of talk about the greens running Labor did Howard get run by the Democrats when he did deals to get his agenda over the line?


----------



## drsmith (11 March 2011)

John Howard at least had his own agenda.

Julia Gillard did say there would be no carbon tax under a government she leads.


----------



## medicowallet (11 March 2011)

PAULINE, for PM?

The last thing we need is that useless ranga sheila running this country.

Oh, and I don't think Pauline would do much better of a job either.


----------



## bellenuit (11 March 2011)

medicowallet said:


> PAULINE, for PM?
> 
> The last thing we need is that useless ranga sheila running this country.
> 
> Oh, and I don't think Pauline would do much better of a job either.




LOL!


----------



## Julia (11 March 2011)

Logique said:


> Now don't be like that IF, the Right have done their duty with Ms Hanson, what have you lot done about (Prime Minister) Brown and (Deputy) Milne?  .



Reasonable question.



IFocus said:


> Lots of talk about the greens running Labor did Howard get run by the Democrats when he did deals to get his agenda over the line?



Another reasonable question.  But in that case I think it was more that the Democrats modified their own policy (which was anti the GST) and effectively caved in to the Libs with the adjustment that food should be exempt.  So both sides gave in order to get the legislation through.
The Democrats were widely criticised for this and never recovered.

In the current situation, it's Labor which is succumbing to the pressure of the Greens and allowing the Greens to set the agenda.  Without the need to appease the Greens to keep her in power, there's no way Julia Gillard would have laid herself open to the justifiable charge that she lied.   That she has done so is a measure of her desperation.




medicowallet said:


> PAULINE, for PM?
> 
> The last thing we need is that useless ranga sheila running this country.
> 
> Oh, and I don't think Pauline would do much better of a job either.



I hope Ms Hanson is soundly defeated.  She has become a serial user of the system, without genuine conviction or moral purpose.


----------



## medicowallet (12 March 2011)

Julia said:


> I hope Ms Hanson is soundly defeated.  She has become a serial user of the system, without genuine conviction or moral purpose.




Absolutely.

It just seems that the other red headed politician doesn't seem to have any genuine conviction either (although imo is the lesser of two evils)


----------



## IFocus (13 March 2011)

Julia said:


> Reasonable question.
> 
> In the current situation, it's Labor which is succumbing to the pressure of the Greens and allowing the Greens to set the agenda.  Without the need to appease the Greens to keep her in power, there's no way Julia Gillard would have laid herself open to the justifiable charge that she lied.   That she has done so is a measure of her desperation.




Actually Labor doesn't need the greens to retain power but will need their cooperation in the senate after July to pass any bills.


----------



## sails (13 March 2011)

IFocus said:


> Actually Labor doesn't need the greens to retain power but will need their cooperation in the senate after July to pass any bills.




I think labor really do need the greens.  If Bandt renegged on supply to labor and supported the coalition, we would be back to a hung parliament which would force another election - which clearly would be the best thing to have one side or the other governing in their own right.

We know Bandt not going to do that while greens are enjoying holding our country to ransom with their new found balance of power, but on the same basis, try and stick to the facts that labor actually do need the green in the lower house.

Goodness knows how much pork barrelling continues to go on at taxpayer expense to keep the green and the two independents from switching sides.


----------



## sails (13 March 2011)

Just went to double check the federal 2010 election results and interesting that the coalition actually got 73 seats in their own right compared to labor's 72.  

http://www.abc.net.au/elections/federal/2010/liveblog/

Gillard cannot afford for any one of the indies or green to swap sides.  I wonder how much she has to pay them in pork barrelling to keep them on side and yet she couldn't find the money for $1.8 billion choosing instead to inflict further taxes on to the people...grrr


----------



## Whiskers (12 April 2011)

Well, Pauline missed out on her gravey train in NSW... so, I guess it's back to selling real estate eh?


----------



## nulla nulla (12 April 2011)

Whiskers said:


> Well, Pauline missed out on her gravey train in NSW... so, I guess it's back to selling real estate eh?




I'm sure the payout she will receive from the electoral commission for the votes she received will help asuage her dissapointment in missing out on a seat. 
She made an interesting point, that if her nomination had been above the line it might have been a different story.


----------



## Bill M (12 April 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> She made an interesting point, that if her nomination had been above the line it might have been a different story.




It's funny how the losers always complain about the system when they don't get in. If she did get in you wouldn't hear a murmur about the voting system. Like a darn school kid complaining everything's too hard, what a waste of space.


----------



## Julia (12 April 2011)

I haven't been following this in the last few days.  So does her missing out mean there is an additional Senate Greens member?
If so, I'd even rather have had Ms Hanson.


----------



## Bill M (12 April 2011)

Yes, the last 2 seats went to 1 National and 1 Green, she missed out by about 1300 votes so I heard.

This link will help:
http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/sydney-nsw/pauline-hansons-future-is-on-the-edge/story-e6freuzi-1226037485779


----------



## So_Cynical (12 April 2011)

Julia said:


> I haven't been following this in the last few days.  So does her missing out mean there is an additional Senate Greens member?
> If so, I'd even rather have had Ms Hanson.




That statement speaks volumes....i used to spend 20 minutes filling out the senate forms just to put her and one nation last, hell i was putting crazy Christians and gun nuts in front of her.


----------



## Bill M (12 April 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> putting crazy Christians and gun nuts in front of her.




It was good old Fred Nile that gave us that extra public holiday a few years ago when the Libs (I think) were trying to do away with it, now that's something worth voting for. You're a good voter So_Cynical , your time spent on the ballot paper didn't go to waste.


----------



## nulla nulla (12 April 2011)

Julia said:


> I haven't been following this in the last few days.  So does her missing out mean there is an additional Senate Greens member?
> If so, I'd even rather have had Ms Hanson.




Hear hear. If she can come this close after returning from England and only recently moving to NSW, next time arround she should be a shoe in. I'd rather her any day in preference to the greens. At least you know what you are getting. Nothing hidden there.


----------



## sptrawler (12 April 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> Hear hear. If she can come this close after returning from England and only recently moving to NSW, next time arround she should be a shoe in. I'd rather her any day in preference to the greens. At least you know what you are getting. Nothing hidden there.




I agree with you, having the odd headbanger in there tends to keep the issues and debates robust. Rather than the recycled party crap with the right amount of political correctness to make it boring enough that no one with a brain would listen to it. Then have a vote on it at 2 in the morning.
Talk about appathy, the guvnment rely on it and being full of ex union guys are playing it to the max. The only thing is they know that when you have lost the audience it is really hard to get back on song. hehehe I love it


----------



## nioka (13 April 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> That statement speaks volumes....i used to spend 20 minutes filling out the senate forms just to put her and one nation last, hell i was putting crazy Christians and gun nuts in front of her.




Gun nuts? The biggest gun nut we have had in this country was John Howard. Did you put him last. He was such a gun nut that he disarmed the honest people and left gun ownership to illegal gun ownership of the crims. Now that was a nutty thing to do.


----------



## trainspotter (13 April 2011)

nioka said:


> Gun nuts? The biggest gun nut we have had in this country was John Howard. Did you put him last. He was such a gun nut that he disarmed the honest people and left gun ownership to illegal gun ownership of the crims. Now that was a nutty thing to do.




_*On 28 April 1996 Martin Bryant murdered 35 people at Port Arthur in Tasmania: he injured 18 more. *The Howard Coalition government acted swiftly, other political parties cooperated and the National Firearms Agreement (NFA) came about. Soon improved gun laws existed throughout Australia. *The inventory of semi-automatic rifles and shotguns was greatly reduced,* gun registration was made universal, an improved licensing system was introduced and gun storage demands improved. It took several years for the benefits to be seen. Australians are safer from gun misuse since those new laws took effect. _

http://guncontrol.org.au/2011/04/fifteen-years-since-port-arthur-gun-massacre-2/

Disarmed the honest people? You are not serious are you? Australian citizens do not (and never did) have a constitutional right to own firearms - even before the 1997 buyback program handgun ownership was restricted to certain groups, such as those needing weapons for occupational reasons, members of approved sporting clubs, game hunters and gun collectors. The 1997 buyback program DID NOT TAKE AWAY ALL of the guns owned by these groups nor the people of Australia. Primarily semi automatic and pump action weapons were the targets (no pun intended) If you have a *LEGITIMATE* need to own a weapon (restricted type admittedly but who needs an AK47 or a Streesweeper under the bed?)there is nothing stopping you in Australia from owning a gun/rifle/shotgun.

_Firearms in Australia are grouped into Categories with different levels of control. The categories are:_

*Category A:* Rimfire rifles (not semi-automatic), shotguns (not pump-action or semi-automatic), air rifles, and paintball markers. A *"Genuine Reason" *must be provided for a Category A firearm. 
*Category B:* Centrefire rifles (not semi-automatic), muzzleloading firearms made after 1 January 1901. A *"Genuine Need" *must be demonstrated, including why a Category A firearm would not be suitable. 
*Category C:* Semi-automatic rimfire rifles holding 10 or fewer rounds and pump-action or semi-automatic shotguns holding 5 or fewer rounds. Category C firearms are strongly restricted: only primary producers, occupational shooters, collectors and some clay target shooters can own functional Category C firearms. 
*Category D:* Semi-automatic centrefire rifles, pump-action or semi-automatic shotguns holding more than 5 rounds. Functional Category D firearms are restricted to government agencies and a few occupational shooters. Collectors may own deactivated Category D firearms. 
*Category H: *Handguns including air pistols and deactivated handguns. this class is available to target shooters and farmers. To be eligible for a Category H firearm a target shooter must serve a probationary period of six months using club handguns, and a minimum number of matches yearly to retain each category of handgun. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_politics_in_Australia


----------



## Julia (13 April 2011)

nioka said:


> He was such a gun nut that he disarmed the honest people and left gun ownership to illegal gun ownership of the crims.



 That's just not true, and you know it.  Emotive nonsense.  Trainspotter has corrected your statement appropriately.


----------



## Bill M (13 April 2011)

nioka said:


> Gun nuts? The biggest gun nut we have had in this country was John Howard. Did you put him last. He was such a gun nut that he disarmed the honest people and left gun ownership to illegal gun ownership of the crims. Now that was a nutty thing to do.



That was the best thing he ever did. Why oh why would anyone need to own a AK47 or similar for gods sake? Ridiculous, we don't need to go down the same route as the USA or even worse South Africa. I remember a redneck from Gympie on TV doing the Nazi Goose step March callin John Howard Jack Boot Johny. Is that the kind of moron you think should have arms?


----------



## bandicoot76 (13 April 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> That statement speaks volumes....i used to spend 20 minutes filling out the senate forms just to put her and one nation last, hell i was putting crazy Christians and gun nuts in front of her.




yeah and your statement speaks volumes too #$%$%%$wit, the shooters & fishers party represents responsible law abiding people who choose to participate in recreational shooting (be it target, long arm, clays or hunting) or fishing... both are legal activities and as such are quite entitled to representation, your pathetic attempt to smear these people with your self righteous & derogatory 'gun nuts' statement shows your true character perfectly!


----------



## bandicoot76 (13 April 2011)

Julia said:


> That's just not true, and you know it.  Emotive nonsense.  Trainspotter has corrected your statement appropriately.




im sorry to correct you but that statement was true, law abiding people handed in firearms that had been perfectly legal til john howard led govt decided to make them illegal HOWEVER criminals do not hand in, nor register their weapons 

(i can image the bank robber going to register his saw off shotgun... cop:"what genuine reason do you need this firearm for?"  crim:"need it to do over the ANZ this arvo") 

anyhow check the beaurea of statistics... gun crime is up.. why? crims have guns, always have always will...


----------



## trainspotter (13 April 2011)

bandicoot76 said:


> im sorry to correct you but that statement was true, law abiding people handed in firearms that had been perfectly legal til john howard led govt decided to make them illegal HOWEVER criminals do not hand in, nor register their weapons
> 
> (i can image the bank robber going to register his saw off shotgun... cop:"what genuine reason do you need this firearm for?"  crim:"need it to do over the ANZ this arvo")
> 
> anyhow check the beaurea of statistics... gun crime is up.. why? crims have guns, always have always will...




Ummmmmmmmmm what has this got to do with LEGAL firearms? Crims have always had access to ILLEGAL firearms??

Are you saying that if I am standing in the ANZ bank and a criminal walks in with an ILLEGAL firearm than I am able to "shoot to kill" because I have a LEGAL firearm?? Is that it?

Qatar, Singapore, Chile, Ireland and Spain have the LEAST amount of homicide by population with GUN statistics compared to Australia which is less than 1.55%.

Go and live in Colombia with a rate above 62% death rate per population of gun homocide.

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH  HHHHHHHHHHH baby cause that's how we roll.


----------



## bandicoot76 (13 April 2011)

Bill M said:


> That was the best thing he ever did. Why oh why would anyone need to own a AK47 or similar for gods sake? Ridiculous, we don't need to go down the same route as the USA or even worse South Africa. I remember a redneck from Gympie on TV doing the Nazi Goose step March callin John Howard Jack Boot Johny. Is that the kind of moron you think should have arms?




another silly quote,

AK47 is a machinegun... machineguns have NEVER been legal to own in australia and no sporting shooter i know would ever want one (although the crims still have plenty of them)
pistols have ALWAYS had severley restricted access in australia again no complaints from sporting shooters (although again freely available to crims)
sporting shooters were mostly upset by the banning, confiscation & destruction of self-loading & pump action rifles & shotguns which were legitimate sporting firearms in australia pre 1996 
your "american path" (usa route) statement is also incorrect at best, american gun laws vary state to state... the states with the worst gun violence are the ones with the 'toughest' gun laws... the least gun violence prone states? ... the ones that have 'concealed-carry' laws... that is after proper police checks etc a person can obtain a permit to carry a concealed firearm... the information is easy to obtain just google it. 
there are fanatics in all walks of life.. to try to smear the majority of sporting shooters & their elected representitives by the actions of a few redneck dingbats is just plain childish. 
and to answer your question...no that gympie redneck should be in a lunatic asylum not on a shooting range!


----------



## trainspotter (13 April 2011)

You can still own self loading and pump actions in Australia BTW. They are limited to the amount of shotfire they can expunge. Can still own pump actions up to 5 shots and semi automatics up to 10 shots??? What is the problem??????


----------



## bandicoot76 (13 April 2011)

Are you saying that if I am standing in the ANZ bank and a criminal walks in with an ILLEGAL firearm than I am able to "shoot to kill" because I have a LEGAL firearm?? 

no what i am saying is that linking genuine sporting shooters and their elected representitives to the activities of fanatics and criminals is absolutely retarded!

criminals will always have access to guns... its a fact and will never change for as long as there is a demand for illegal weapons there will be a supplier to meet that demand 

THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH SPORTING SHOOTERS and THE SHOOTERS/FISHERS PARTY so calling them gun-nuts & morons is rediculous


----------



## bandicoot76 (13 April 2011)

trainspotter said:


> You can still own self loading and pump actions in Australia BTW. They are limited to the amount of shotfire they can expunge. Can still own pump actions up to 5 shots and semi automatics up to 10 shots??? What is the problem??????




re-read my posts, if you cant work out my "problem" from them then i'll spell it out in black and white.... i am a liscenced firearm owner/user... and i resent fools on this thread labelling me and my elected representitives as gun-nuts, potential crims, rednecks, nazi's blah blah blah. utter BS!


----------



## Julia (13 April 2011)

bandicoot76 said:


> im sorry to correct you but that statement was true, law abiding people handed in firearms that had been perfectly legal til john howard led govt decided to make them illegal HOWEVER criminals do not hand in, nor register their weapons



This is what Nioka said:


> He was such a gun nut that he disarmed the honest people.....



To say 'he disarmed the honest people' implies no gun ownership was allowed.
That is not what happened.  Hence my disagreement.


----------



## trainspotter (13 April 2011)

bandicoot76 said:


> re-read my posts, if you cant work out my "problem" from them then i'll spell it out in black and white.... i am a liscenced firearm owner/user... and i resent fools on this thread labelling me and my elected representitives as gun-nuts, potential crims, rednecks, nazi's blah blah blah. utter BS!




OK OK OK I get it now......... I am in agreeance with you on the subject matter at hand. I also have firearms LEGALLY owned. I get where you are coming from finally.

Look ...... guns have a "certain" stigmata about them in the real world. They have been demonised to the "nth" degree and in no way deserve the reputation they have in Australia. Genuine sporters and professional shooters should not be victimised nor heaped into the same category as "rednecks, gun nuts and Nazis" ....... no doubt.

Unfortunately owning a gun these days is like admitting to smoking cigarettes or pissing in the bath. Socially unacceptable. It is what it is. The world has turned to the limp wristed, handkerchief blowing psychophants that have the ear of the pollies who make the rules. I have learned to work inside the rules and not let your true colours fly.


----------



## bandicoot76 (13 April 2011)

Julia said:


> This is what Nioka said:
> 
> To say 'he disarmed the honest people' implies no gun ownership was allowed.
> That is not what happened.  Hence my disagreement.




i guess that statement could be taken in many ways, i took it as meaning:

 'john howards gun laws targeted law abiding people as only law abiding people abide by laws' ...thus the only people affected by the laws were the "honest people" who, by  law, had their firearms confiscated & destroyed ...leaving the only people not affected by the law to be the criminals.'  

through personal experience i know what it felt like to be a law abiding liscened shooter at that time and it was horrible! the media ran what could only be called a hate campaign against us and we were painted as potential martin bryant's, so for some snivelling little sewer rat to come along and call us gun nuts, morons etc really gets my goat! 
however i do appreciate the fact that your quote was not malicious


----------



## bandicoot76 (13 April 2011)

> I have learned to work inside the rules and not let your true colours fly.




true but it comes back to.. "for evil to flourish needs good men to do nothing" though doesnt it! 
and since when is shooting a bunny for the pot put you in the same class of person as a mass murderer?
sad.... very sad!


----------



## So_Cynical (13 April 2011)

Bill M said:


> That was the best thing he ever did. Why oh why would anyone need to own a AK47 or similar for gods sake? Ridiculous, we don't need to go down the same route as the USA or even worse South Africa. I remember a redneck from Gympie on TV doing the Nazi Goose step March callin John Howard Jack Boot Johny. Is that the kind of moron you think should have arms?




You and i have a lot in common Bill.  politicly very ballsy of Howard to do what he did....respect.


----------



## nioka (14 April 2011)

Julia said:


> This is what Nioka said:
> 
> To say 'he disarmed the honest people' implies no gun ownership was allowed.
> That is not what happened.  Hence my disagreement.




I did not say he disarmed aaaaaaaaaaaALL honest people. He did disarm a lot of honest people. Guns are a tool used by many people. For example the NSW government now lets us get a licence to shoot flying foxes... if you still have a gun that is. Feral dogs and foxes are running wild as a lot of the previous genuine hunters no longer have guns.

I don't know anyone that had or had need for an AK47. They should have been restricted many years ago and the Martin Bryants of this world would never have had one.

By the way the goose stepper at Gympie was demonstrating what he thought of Howard not demonstrating his own ideas.


----------



## bandicoot76 (15 April 2011)

nioka said:


> I did not say he disarmed aaaaaaaaaaaALL honest people. He did disarm a lot of honest people.




*that is what i took your comment to mean... and i totally agree with that statement



nioka said:


> I don't know anyone that had or had need for an AK47. They should have been restricted many years ago and the Martin Bryants of this world would never have had one.




*no-one in australia has ever legally owned an AK47 for the simple reason an AK47 (and all kalashnikov variants) are machine guns and as such have always been banned thus illegal to own

martin bryants weapon was a colt AR15 self loading rifle that had, many years before he acquired it, been handed into the victorian police by a military firearm collecter in an amnesty when victoria passed gun laws banning military style self loading weapons!

so the question that should be asked is why wasnt this firearm destroyed after being handed in to the vic police, rather than being put back into circulation in tasmania to end up in the hands of an unliscenced psychopath?

in my experience NO genuine sporting shooter had a problem with the banning of military style self loading weaons, the inclusion of sporting firearms and the disgusting media/pollie inspired hate filled smear campaign against firearm owners that followed the introduction of these laws is another matter... the effects of the smear campaign on can still be noticed in some of the lame comments posted on this thread by certain ppl


----------



## Ageo (15 April 2011)

So let me get this straight... spending billions of dollars on the 96 stealback supposedly made Australia a much safer place??? perhaps health care and education would have been much better than Howards knee jerk reaction....

how many people die on the road each yr? yep lets ban any automobile that goes faster than 30kmh because of a small minority.... what about alcohol? surely we should ban that as that attributes to many deaths each yr (much more than legal firearms have ever produced)..... Smokes? Prescription drugs? fark the list goes on....

Switzerland has 1 of the highest gun ownership rates per capita yet they have very little crime rates and are a peaceful society.... yet the U.S is a different kettle of fish and i believe thats due to their media and tv programing..... But if you look at the U.S places like Washington, Chigaco, Detroit that have strong gun regulation have really high crime rates.... yet Florida and other States that have (conceal carry) have low crime rates..... 

Outlaw firearms and the only people left with them are "Outlaws"
Prohibition has and never will work "simple".


----------



## Tisme (25 November 2015)

Anyone got a list of major donators to Tony Abbott's  "Australians for Honest Politics Trust".

I'm wondering if the police raid on Turnbull's mate, Mal Brough has the same signature behind it?


I still shake my head and smirk at this decision:

http://www.aec.gov.au/parties_and_representatives/compliance/AEC_Advice/honest-politics.htm
and
http://independentaustralia.net/wordpress-opt/wp-content/2013/01/ABBOTTdocs.pdf

Timeline:

http://www.smh.com.au/specials/abbottaffair/


----------



## SirRumpole (25 November 2015)

Tony Abbott ? Honest Politics ?


BWWWAAAAHHHHHH !!!


----------



## pixel (25 November 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Tony Abbott ? Honest Politics ?
> BWWWAAAAHHHHHH !!!




I just stumbled across this newspaper article. (No, it's not from the ABC.) 

"Tony Abbott's 10 most horrifying gaffes"
http://www.dailylife.com.au/news-an...ain&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=paid outbrain


----------



## Tisme (15 December 2016)

Pauline says what we all know to be true.....

unfortunately this is a facebook link for those still living with Kreisler stereograms and Astor wireless':


https://www.facebook.com/TheLabourCoalition/videos/914530838683499/


----------



## McLovin (15 December 2016)

Tisme said:


> Pauline says what we all know to be true.....
> 
> unfortunately this is a facebook link for those still living with Kreisler stereograms and Astor wireless':
> 
> ...




I never thought I'd say this, but Derryn Hinch makes a lot of sense.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 December 2016)

McLovin said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but Derryn Hinch makes a lot of sense.




I don't know if he makes much sense, but his heart is in the right place, unlike Pauline.


----------



## Tisme (24 August 2017)

https://video.twimg.com/amplify_video/899943093461426177/vid/640x360/aM8DxGW1x97pYMJF.mp4


----------

